# New mouse mummy



## Aussie84 (Jun 24, 2019)

Hey all, I'm from Australia and have recently brought 4 beautiful little girls into our family. Having trouble attaching pics though


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome amongst us


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

You can attach pictures by uploading them to: https://imgbb.com/

Once they are uploaded, copy the BB codes layout for the pictures and paste them into a post.


----------

